# Birthday for Bax*



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday Bax*.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-^*^*^*- 

Have a great day.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! OOO°)OO -^*^*^*- -*|*-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If I had your singing capabilities, I would bust out a little tune to celebrate! Welcome to 29, my friend.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well a *BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY **Bax**. Now you get out and have fun on YOUR SPECIAL DAY and please share what your birthday dinner and type of cake will be.

Again HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mr. Bax


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday *Bax**!

Hope you're&#8230;.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Because Im a dull glutton for punishment, I worked today. So I got home to a nice baked halibut dinner with rice and greens and a cold IBC Rootbeer.

I was given nearly all gifts that had to do with the outdoors. Duck decoys, dove decoys, gift cards to Sportsmans and Cabelas, and my wife gave me a Kindle so that I could start reading some of the classics (did you know that lots of the old books by Zane Grey, Jules Verne, Robert Louis Stevenson, etc are all free to download to your Kindle?!) So I plan on catching up on books that I once loved when I have some down time.

I also fed my dog a spoon of peanut butter to celebrate 

All in all, it is a good day and I dont feel a day over 100 :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Feliz cumpleanos lucas!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Feliz cumpleanos lucas!


Hey, isnt that how they say it in Spain? :mrgreen:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope it was a great one. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot sorry I missed this Happy Birthday Baxy boy!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dangit! Day late and a birthday short again! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LUKE! You young whippersnapper you!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dear Bax*

eff you, you a hole. :|


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Dear Bax*
> 
> eff you, you a hole. :|


C'mon Fixed. Just because I broke the Gutpile, doesnt mean we cant be friends anymore :mrgreen:


----------

